# Easy $15



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

A week ago I saw an ad on Facebook offering $15 every week via PayPal, when you share your weekly earnings with them. I'm not sure, but you may even be able to make more than $15, because I'm just submitting earnings from one app (Lyft).

Thought I would share, since it's easy money. You have to submit your earnings by tonight to get this weeks pay. I don't know who is paying for this or why, so don't ask, as I don't really care either way.

Screenshot of payments I've received so far. The payment is instant, and PayPal also just recently added instant pay, so you can literally have $15 within 10 minutes of seeing this post. 








https://signup.productlab.ai


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Wow. That was a quick $15!


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Intersting.

Prob. A research group looking to find out what the avearge driver is earning in 2018/2019 vs. the last research info they did? Seems legit.

No real personal information is given i suppose. So no risk.

Thanks for sharing dude. That could be a nice dinner in 2 weeks time.


----------



## jtk131604 (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for sharing that! Gonna go buy me some gas.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

jtk131604 said:


> Thanks for sharing that! Gonna go buy me some gas.


Same thing I did.


----------



## H-townShareRider (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks for sharing!
That was really quick and fast!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

11:59 PST (1:59 am our time) is the cut off.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Intersting.
> 
> Prob. A research group looking to find out what the avearge driver is earning in 2018/2019 vs. the last research info they did? Seems legit.
> 
> ...


First Name
Last Name 
Region 
Email address
Phone Number
Service worked for
Income received
Banking/PayPal details?

It depends how much your personal info is worth, I suppose.
.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Selling all of that data for convenience.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

itsablackmarket said:


> A week ago I saw an ad on Facebook offering $15 every week via PayPal, when you share your weekly earnings with them. I'm not sure, but you may even be able to make more than $15, because I'm just submitting earnings from one app (Lyft).
> 
> Thought I would share, since it's easy money. You have to submit your earnings by tonight to get this weeks pay. I don't know who is paying for this or why, so don't ask, as I don't really care either way.
> 
> ...


I just looked at the registration thing and soon as they asked for my phone # I stopped. I can deal with junk emails but phone calls cross the line for me. I cant have my phone ringing off the hook for potential bullshit telemarketers. Just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> First Name
> Last Name
> Region
> Email address
> ...


Come on, the shape shifting lizard aliens who run the global government and the internet already have all that info anyway.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I just looked at the registration thing and soon as they asked for my phone # I stopped. I can deal with junk emails but phone calls cross the line for me. I cant have my phone ringing off the hook for potential bullshit telemarketers. Just a thought. Good luck!


use a Google Voice Number for things like this
just set it on DO NOT DISTURB and you have a great voice mail system for free


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

How many people are driving without their insurance companies being aware because they would get terminated?

How many people on unemployment drive without reporting their income?

Collect Food stamps?

That's some information a company collecting data could surely sell to a variety of agencies that would come back to haunt you.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Thanks. They can have my info for money. 

I’m not that interesting anyway.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> How many people are driving without their insurance companies being aware because they would get terminated?
> 
> How many people on unemployment drive without reporting their income?
> 
> ...


Why would an insurance company cancel you for driving rideshare? They will just deny your claim if you aren't meeting the terms of the policy.

How can someone on unemployment drive without reporting income unless they are willing to commit tax fraud?

Same thing for food stamps.

I suppose people try to get away with this, but they do get caught. I remember years ago the Wisconsin Revenue Dept. cross checked with the DNR to identify people who used their vacation property address to get resident hunting and fishing licenses. Revenue told them to file state income tax, and they said, "But I am not a Wisconsin resident!" Busted for obtaining resident hunting and fishing licenses under false pretenses.

Another example was the number of pilots in California who stated on their medical certificate application that they were not disabled, but it turned out they were getting a disability check every month from the VA. Oops.

Jeez, just be truthful. We live in the information age. Everyone knows everything about you.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Oh trust me; some (not all) insurance companies will absolutely terminate your policy if they get word/proof you're doing rideshare. And of course these general policies leave you completely naked for Period 1 coverage. No way in hell it's worth the risk; if you have assets to lose.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

vtcomics said:


> Oh trust me; some (not all) insurance companies will absolutely terminate your policy if they get word/proof you're doing rideshare. And of course these general policies leave you completely naked for Period 1 coverage. No way in hell it's worth the risk; if you have assets to lose.


The point he's saying is they won't necessarily terminate you. Why not just keep taking your $200-350 a month premium, then when you get into an accident "You drive Uber, denied!"

I saw this on facebook too, said screw it, lets see the survey. Just two screenshots of Lyft earnings for the last week cycle. $15 within 60 seconds of completing the upload. $500 a year just paid for your new tires.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

anyone got a link ? i want a piece of this


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> First Name
> Last Name
> Region
> Email address
> ...


I can google someone's name and get that info for free (sans the weekly pay amount) - at least participants are getting $15 each week!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Julescase said:


> I can google someone's name and get that info for free (sans the weekly pay amount) - at least participants are getting $15 each week!


Not from my name you can't. 

.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Not from my name you can't.
> 
> .


Unfortunately my name, age, (b-day), all relatives, various companies I've worked for, any social media b.s., and every single address in every state I've resided in can be found at the click of a button. Probably more but I was so horrified when I googled myself the first time I'm hesitant to try again.

How'd you avoid this wonderful all-powerful world of information regurgitation?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> anyone got a link ? i want a piece of this


Sheesh!! Just another person trying to find the missing link. 

.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Gilby said:


> Why would an insurance company cancel you for driving rideshare? They will just deny your claim if you aren't meeting the terms of the policy.
> 
> How can someone on unemployment drive without reporting income unless they are willing to commit tax fraud?
> 
> ...


Insurance could cancel you because you are accumulating massive risk to them by driving way more than you say you are. They definitely cancel policies if they find out.

Your policy is calculated on many factors that amount to your personal risk of submitting a claim. Driving tens of thousands of miles extra per year definitely amounts to huge risk and fraud in the insurance company's eyes. The average person drives what?-6-10k miles per year? I'm at 20k on my "new" car. (3-4 months old). 60-70k per year for a full-time driver. 

Oh, my bad...I've put 25 THOUSAND MILES on my car in 3-4 months. Awesome. I'm going places in life.


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> I'm going places in life.


Mostly back and forth between bars.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Unfortunately my name, age, (b-day), all relatives, various companies I've worked for, any social media b.s., and every single address in every state I've resided in can be found at the click of a button. Probably more but I was so horrified when I googled myself the first time I'm hesitant to try again.
> 
> *How'd you avoid this wonderful all-powerful world of information regurgitation?*


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

itsablackmarket said:


> A week ago I saw an ad on Facebook offering $15 every week via PayPal, when you share your weekly earnings with them. I'm not sure, but you may even be able to make more than $15, because I'm just submitting earnings from one app (Lyft).
> 
> Thought I would share, since it's easy money. You have to submit your earnings by tonight to get this weeks pay. I don't know who is paying for this or why, so don't ask, as I don't really care either way.
> 
> ...


Thanx, IBM.
Got curious and looked 'em up. Wonder who is paying for this? Gotta be a lot of cash.

http://productlab.ai/



uberdriverfornow said:


> anyone got a link ? i want a piece of this


Bottom of first post, UDFN.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My insurance was canceled for delivering pizza. Commercial use, more miles driven.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Maybe they are really the IRS


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL, Mezz.

Don't think they are that clever but could well be.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> LoL, Mezz.
> 
> Don't think they are that clever but could well be.


Lois Lerner revisited


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Name didn't click in me wee lil brain and had to look it up, VT.

The world really scares me sometimes. (days ending in "Y" for example, snork)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lois_Lerner


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> A week ago I saw an ad on Facebook offering $15 every week via PayPal, when you share your weekly earnings with them. I'm not sure, but you may even be able to make more than $15, because I'm just submitting earnings from one app (Lyft).
> 
> Thought I would share, since it's easy money. You have to submit your earnings by tonight to get this weeks pay. I don't know who is paying for this or why, so don't ask, as I don't really care either way.
> 
> ...


I may have to take one trip a week to try this.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> Insurance could cancel you because you are accumulating massive risk to them by driving way more than you say you are. They definitely cancel policies if they find out.
> 
> Your policy is calculated on many factors that amount to your personal risk of submitting a claim. Driving tens of thousands of miles extra per year definitely amounts to huge risk and fraud in the insurance company's eyes. The average person drives what?-6-10k miles per year? I'm at 20k on my "new" car. (3-4 months old). 60-70k per year for a full-time driver.
> 
> Oh, my bad...I've put 25 THOUSAND MILES on my car in 3-4 months. Awesome. I'm going places in life.


 state inspection on your vehicle require them to put mileage in
the system, and anybody can pull that info with the vin number. Why can't insurance co just do that .


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

A new survey opened early this morning. I'm up to $45 in total now for doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Come on, the shape shifting lizard aliens who run the global government and the internet already have all that info anyway.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

itsablackmarket said:


> A new survey opened early this morning. I'm up to $45 in total now for doing absolutely nothing.


That was kinda why I started ubering, LoL.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Big thank you to itsablackmarket for my bonus $15 today! Can’t even begin to tell you how broke I am and this little bit helps and I thank you!! Super happy I got in the website in time to get it today! Am
Gonna do this every week and day my thanks each time to your glory! Peace!


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

I forgot to do my "charity" Lyft trip last week. I get to miss out on $15 this week.

But yeah, I got $30 out of it so far. It's paid for my Twitch subs this month.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

rallias said:


> I forgot to do my "charity" Lyft trip last week. I get to miss out on $15 this week.
> 
> But yeah, I got $30 out of it so far. It's paid for my Twitch subs this month.


It went down to $10 for me. Anyone else?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

So I'm reading this topic and I'm thinking WTF is wrong with this board?

Like giving up your private information is up for grabs for such a paltry sum? 

Is it really?

But yeah, is it really?

How desperate does an Uber driver have to be to sell their personal information so cheaply?

No really, please describe in detail so people come to realize.

You know, here's the thing, shitty corporation number 10 doesn't get to come in and take shitty advantage of the financial needs of drivers without taking a hit for predatory data accumulation techniques unless it's on uberpeople.net apparently? Is that the case?

I find I keep wondering when the hell is the board going to step in and at least try to defend financially put out drivers from data collection schemes like this.


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> I find I keep wondering when the hell is the board going to step in and at least try to defend financially put out drivers from data collection schemes like this.


Ok, you want to know what data they collect? I'll tell you.

They collect whatever information is in the registration form. This is clear and obvious.

They might collect whatever information they can from cookies. Depending on your browser, this might be very little.

They collect the summary of how much you earned for a week. For me, this included "Nov 05 - Nov 11, 2018", how much I earned, how many rides, how much time, how much I earned from driving, from tips, how much the express pay functionality took, and the total earnings.

They get a really small circle with your face. Being that they appear to be using OCR, I suspect this is just discarded.

Yeah, I have a privacy bender. In fact, I probably am a bit more paranoid than usual, considering some of the people I've historically interacted with. However, it's not like the amount of information they're collecting is some absurdly large amount of data.

It's extra money, in exchange for details on how much is earned in a given week. I think all the users here are free to make that decision for themselves. At least the decision is able to be made by the individual person, rather than taken without recourse.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

rallias said:


> Ok, you want to know what data they collect? I'll tell you.





rallias said:


> They collect whatever information is in the registration form. This is clear and obvious.


Agreed. It's obvious that it's your name and info, but not obvious in the way that it registers that your name is now registered with this corporate "entity" who can now do with it what it will.



rallias said:


> They might collect whatever information they can from cookies. Depending on your browser, this might be very little.


It's not just cookies though, and it's not just should you decide to fill out the form requesting your personal information. Just clicking on that link provides that website with information to the neighborhood level of from where a user is surfing to them. That's offensive enough, but for the people who think they'll beat the system and give them only limited information their IP address betrays them as to the specifics of their location.



rallias said:


> They collect the summary of how much you earned for a week. For me, this included "Nov 05 - Nov 11, 2018", how much I earned, how many rides, how much time, how much I earned from driving, from tips, how much the express pay functionality took, and the total earnings.


Yeah, 'cause, you know, that's next to no information there at all right. I mean how much a person earns in a week is like a subject for topical daily discussion at any given workplace without HR punitive input right? Sorry that reads far more snarky than I mean it.



rallias said:


> Yeah, I have a privacy bender. In fact, I probably am a bit more paranoid ...


Seriously though your paranoia factor needs to increase by at least a factor of two.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

I notice it asks to log in using Facebook. WTF is that about?


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

I stopped when it wanted me to log into Facebook.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

cangold said:


> I stopped when it wanted me to log into Facebook.


That's probably where the biggest data mining is coming from.


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Seriously though your paranoia factor needs to increase by at least a factor of two.


Respectfully, yours needs to be turned down about 12 notches.

First off, location data is available to any website you visit, not just this one. In fact, UP can access that data. Do you use a VPN? If not, why not? You clearly seem concerned that this one website being discussed is able to get your location data, why not the remainder of the web? Why not CNN, UP, Uber, Lyft, whatever websites you visit?

Yeah, it's a website that collects "private" data. They're open about this. In fact, they're willing to pay you for that data. If you don't consent to that data, don't submit it, don't get paid.

I'll admit, they don't say what they use the data for. However, the value to me of the data they ask for remaining private is less than $15. It's individually consented to. As such, I don't have a problem submitting the data to it, or people recommending the program to other people to do the same.

Re Facebook: there's an option to log in with just email.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

rallias said:


> Re Facebook: there's an option to log in with just email.


I didn't see one. Just a big blue button to "Log in with Facebook".
I decided to click on it, just to see what would happen, knowing I wouldn't actually complete the FB login process. But, nothing happens. The page just sits there. Could this ProductLab be a mobile-only thing? (The email does say to "Follow the instructions in the app")

There is still something suspicious about this whole thing. $15 per week is more than typically paid for simple user data. And, why do they need our full names? An email address for PayPal and screenshot for the data should be good enough for anonymous data collection.

There's not much info about this "Product Lab" company, either.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Not for nothing but I like they are straight up "we want this and will give you that" Not cookies to show me a blender tomorrow. Information is a commodity and has value. Mine is constantly taken from me with out my permission. I like they offered something and said what verifiable information they wanted. My thinking is it is academic pursuit. But then they would have said for whatever study. Does seem like grant money thinking....

A minor point. The "board" is not a governmental protection or organization.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

It won't work for me. I tried two browsers and the site misbehaves. I try to click "login with FB" and it just flashes a screen that I don't have time to read.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> So I'm reading this topic and I'm thinking WTF is wrong with this board?
> 
> Like giving up your private information is up for grabs for such a paltry sum?
> 
> ...


What a chump. They have it anyway.i night as well get my $15. And yes asshole I am that desperate cuz I got two deadbeats and no fulltome job yet and the goddamned holidays are around the corner. Before I turn to hooking I might as well get as much as I can from other assets. Got a problem with that? Judge-y much? Man, you are an asshole.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I emailed and no facebook, no $. I found another survey that was for DD, PM and Grubhub drivers only. It paid $50 amazon gift card per platform. $100 already spent for doing Doordash and Postmates. More than I have made off either place the last couple of days, been driving more people.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> I emailed and no facebook, no $. I found another survey that was for DD, PM and Grubhub drivers only. It paid $50 amazon gift card per platform. $100 already spent for doing Doordash and Postmates. More than I have made off either place the last couple of days, been driving more people.


Care to share it?


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> What a chump. They have it anyway.i night as well get my $15. And yes asshole I am that desperate cuz I got two deadbeats and no fulltome job yet and the goddamned holidays are around the corner. Before I turn to hooking I might as well get as much as I can from other assets. Got a problem with that? Judge-y much? Man, you are an asshole.


And I'm doing it again tomorrow cuz now I got a $250 deductible.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It went down to $10 for me. Anyone else?


Same. Last week was $15. Oh well.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Dang it. Today it was only $10. Every thing is going down. Except maybe your girlfriends.



gaijinpen said:


> I notice it asks to log in using Facebook. WTF is that about?


Mine didn't.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Cou-ber said:


> Dang it. Today it was only $10. Every thing is going down. Except maybe your girlfriends. Mine didn't.
> 
> 
> Cou-ber said:
> ...


Here's a reply so you can respond and promote it again. See I'm all for the down trodden every man.



rallias said:


> Respectfully, yours needs to be turned down about 12 notches.


Your opinion has been respectfully noted. I hope you accepted my opinions as equally as respectfully.



rallias said:


> First off, location data is available to any website you visit, not just this one. In fact, UP can access that data.


That's an argument that appeals to numbers essentially you're attempting to justify it by saying "Well so and so does it too!" Did that argument work with your parents when you were a kid. Serious question there.



rallias said:


> Do you use a VPN? If not, why not? You clearly seem concerned that this one website being discussed is able to get your location data, why not the remainder of the web? Why not CNN, UP, Uber, Lyft, whatever websites you visit?


1. My business.
2. None of yours. Please deal with the specific concerns I have addressed. Sidelining doesn't do that.
3. None of yours. Please deal with the specific concerns I have addressed. Sidelining doesn't do that.
4. Because we're not discussing the remainder of the web on this one website being discussed on this one topic on this one board. Also this is yet another question appealing to numbers "What about everywhere else, they all do it!"
5. One discussion, one topic, one board you can start a separate topic on each and every one of the sidelining issues you seem concerned about and perhaps i'll join you in that discussion, or most likely not.



rallias said:


> Yeah, it's a website that collects "private" data. They're open about this. In fact, they're willing to pay you for that data. If you don't consent to that data, don't submit it, don't get paid.


Yeah payday loans are open and upfront about their policies for the most part too, and I'm sure they've got the absolute best interests of their "clients" as well.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I wanna be up trodden! Just once.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> I wanna be up trodden! Just once.


I'm all for that for you. Good luck, and maybe rakos will lend you a trunk monkey to make sure nobody tries to take you off the path of up-trodding(?)/up-troddenness(?).


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

When in doubt, _Ask de Monkey....

(_joke from another thread but always good advise)


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> When in doubt, _Ask de Monkey....
> 
> (_joke from another thread but always good advise)


Well that monkey tends to give good, if convoluted sometimes advice, so sure, follow that.


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> None of yours. Please deal with the specific concerns I have addressed. Sidelining doesn't do that.


The crux of my argument, which you appear to be willfully ignoring (for what reason I'm not entirely sure), is that the site is willing to pay you for information, which is more than most sites do.



Wonkytonk said:


> That's an argument that appeals to numbers essentially you're attempting to justify it by saying "Well so and so does it too!" Did that argument work with your parents when you were a kid. Serious question there.


No, it is not an appeal to numbers. It is a technical consideration. They have access to the same type of information as any other website, inherently, because of the way the internet works. I suspect that their website still works just fine on Tor. Furthermore, they get that information regardless of whether you submit the additional information that is the crux of this discussion. My point is, without technical measures to prevent the collection of such data, it's moot.



Wonkytonk said:


> Yeah payday loans are open and upfront about their policies for the most part too, and I'm sure they've got the absolute best interests of their "clients" as well.


Employers are typically open and up front about what they expect of you and what they'll pay you for that expectation, and I'm sure they've got the absolute best interests of their employees as well. You seem to be playing with logical fallacies, so here's one you should look up. "Extended analogy". (I dislike that it took me so long to find that term... my Google Fu is off point today)


----------

